

Microsoft Sweetens 'Buy a New PC' Deal for Windows XP Users with $100 Savings - Varcht
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2455305,00.asp

======
lutusp
When Microsoft offers a big discount on Windows 8.1 for people dumping XP,
then there will be something worth writing about, and Microsoft will seem a
bit less predatory.

